# Do you Listen to Foreign Music??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

do you listen to foreign music y?

========================
yes,,, even when I was a kid I enjoy them even if I don't understand a word!!

I like Russian, Polish, Arabic (Gulf) & Iranian:b,,, and any good song in any language ..........when I was younger= Indian!! :clapwhen I was 7 or 8 Ethiopian!!:yes

just yesterday there was japanese songs on a local FM ch!!lololo she didn't stop: sorry sorry sorry sorry!!:b


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yup including instrumental and music sung in other languages as well as foreign music sung in English.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

about indian music: today= the 1st time I visit this web site since 2002!! can't remember singers names!! lolol http://ww.sma****s.com/pop/music-37.html

the only one= Lucky Ali ( I think),,, and a song called Hindustan?! (not sure)LOLOL


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. Mostly latin american music genres like bachata, merengue, and reggaeton. I also listen to British Rap.


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

yes, of course. I am a turkish from turkey and I listen Greek, Armenian, Kurdish and Iranian music.
I offer to you an anatolian/turkish traditional music.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

well i live in australia, so american + british bands are foreign bands to me. but i can think of bands i listen to from japan (like malice mizer), iceland (like minus), sweeden (like international noise conspiracy), norway (like mayhem), france (like air), brazil (like sepultura), finland (like turbonergro), korea (film scores), germany (like kraftwerk), all over england (too many to name one), ireland (like the pogues), scotland (like reindeer section), wales (like manic street preachers)...

as long as it's good + has passion, i'll buy it + play it, i don't care who made it or what language it's in.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

No I don't. I find it very hard to get into music unless I can understand the lyrics. I had an Asian friend who used to play some music in his car and that stuff sounded good, but it was basically a 4 minute blur to me as I couldn't understand a single word.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

45% British
19% American
9% French
8% Japanese
8% Swedish
3% Canadian
2% Norwegian
6% Others

Something like that maybe?


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

> I find it very hard to get into music unless I can understand the lyrics.


That group's music have no lyric, pure music with dombra, violin and guitar.

İf do you like dombra (ancient turkic instrument), listen to this.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

elDiablo said:


> yes, of course. I am a turkish from turkey and I listen Greek, Armenian, Kurdish and Iranian music.
> I offer to you an anatolian/turkish traditional music.


I like it.

I love foreign music. I like Finnish music, various middle eastern genres, I love Latin American genres, but particularly Bossa Nova and Forro, and I listen to a lot of classical, is that considered foreign, most of the composers are not American. Various others too. I love all kinds of music.

But foreign is a really relative term when it comes to music in our global society.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup. I do. My two favourite artists are French & Israeli.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Choci Loni said:


> 45% British
> 19% American
> 9% French
> 8% Japanese
> ...


something very much like that actually. i forgot to mention canada. devin townsend! and a hundred others.



crsohr said:


> I find it very hard to get into music unless I can understand the lyrics.


i guess i can understand that, but to me music is more important. otherwise what would we have instrumentals for?

for me the passion, the emotion +/- the idea is what's important, not the words. i can enjoy french postmodernism even though i can't always understand the words written in the pictures or on the sculptures.
good art is good art, though of course i'm biased toward english because i can get the most out of it.

even then, i like some music w/some pretty badly-written english lyrics + it's okieday if teh music's good + has passion (korn for example)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sometimes - I really do like it.

There is a Hungarian song that features the clarinet in a difficult musical pattern that gets increasingly faster and faster.
The sick thing is apparently the clarinetist can't read music and carries the tune better than most professionals!

I like listening to Mexican/Spanish music because I can understand some of it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, i only speak and understand English but i listen to band's in other languages. Japanese, German, French, Finnish, Swedish and Russian mostly. 

If i find it catchy i tend to love it, regardless or not whether i understand the lyrical content.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Freezing said:


> I was forced to listen to foreign music


Really how come?
If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

crsohr said:


> No I don't. I find it very hard to get into music unless I can understand the lyrics.


See, to me the voice is just another instrument, and I find it difficult to pay attention to the words.

Anyway, constantly. Right now my mp3 player has the following represented.
France - Air, Jean-Michel Jarre
Japan - Kitaro, and Yoko Kanno who has some kind of godlike talent
Russia - Jeanne Bichevskaya
Jamaica - assorted dancehall and rap. Now playing, Shaggy, Church Heathen
England - Banco de Gaia, Juno Reactor
United States - Iron Butterfly, REM

That's about it.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Does Rammstein count? Although I am technically part german, I can't speak german though.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes. There is a lot of good foreign music. I wish they played it more on the radio here.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Freezing said:


> Because my mother is a teacher who teaches a language , and she is fluent in another language .and i choosed to study another language that ruined my life cause i failed many times , all students pass their exams and i fail . this affected my life and made me hate people cause you'll feel like they despise you when you fail ... ahhh what i was saying ? .. ah ok besides my native language of course and because english is a global language , i am improving it now .. and no i don't speak all these languages ....


Oh I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with it.  i fail all the time i wouldn't and i don't think people despise me, well i hope they don't.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metal Bands!

Sweden and Finland


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

nope, never. 
I have to understand my music lol


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Il Divo..if they count!


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Freezing said:


> Because my mother is a teacher who teaches a language , and she is fluent in another language .and i choosed to study another language that ruined my life cause i failed many times , all students pass their exams and i fail . this affected my life and made me hate people cause you'll feel like they despise you when you fail ... ahhh what i was saying ? .. ah ok besides my native language of course and because english is a global language , i am improving it now .. and no i don't speak all these languages ....


you're doing pretty well.



MagusAnima said:


> Does Rammstein count? Although I am technically part german, I can't speak german though.


'course it counts.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Most of what I listen to is either British or Australian and since I live in the US, that makes it foreign. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been getting into more and more foreign music lately.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I listen to ALOT of Japanese music and some Korean and Chinese as well.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I listen to some French music from time to time. I don't understand a single word, but it sounds good to me and it's a beautiful language.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends. I listen to lots of groups who aren't British, and therefore by definition, are foreign, but I can't stand all the various types of crappy folk music from around the world that most people associate with terms like 'foreign music'.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The majority of my music collection is foreign.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

crsohr said:


> I find it very hard to get into music unless I can understand the lyrics. I had an Asian friend who used to play some music in his car and that stuff sounded good, *but it was basically a 4 minute blur to me as I couldn't understand a single word*.


Can't the same be said of a lot of American music that allegedly contains lyrics in English, not that I can actually hear any evidence to support such allegations.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes.. I feel like i would me missing out on a lot of great bands and sub-genres, if i didnt. (i dont consider music with english lyrics as foreign)


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Sometimes.

I fell in love with electronic music from India and Arab countries a while back. Pre meeting my husband, anyway, who is very particular about music.

Before that I liked American Indian flute music. Carlos Nakai, Tokeya Inajin and the like.

That's beside the run of the mill stuff I like. And the B-52s.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

korean and japanese


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

VagueResemblance said:


> Russia - Jeanne Bichevskaya


OMG!!!  So unexpected!!!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. There is a lot of good music out there and I see no reason to want to limit myself just to one country.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm English and a lot of what I listen to is American if that counts. Other than that Sigur Rós is all I can think of.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I listen to Sigur Rós a lot, an Icelandic band.

I've been learning Swedish for a while now and use music. I listen to Kent and Veronica Maggio.

Can't get away with the metal though. I tried.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I listen to ALL music.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I listen to foreign music a lot more than music from my country.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I enjoy Russian music, some American, German (LOVE RAMMSTEIN!) and some Romanian. But I am always open to new stuff that is interesting and catchy. :yes


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

At least half of the artists *to whom I listen* are foreign, including my favorites in particular.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sum.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the definition of foreign music in your opinion?

Much of the music I listen to comes from Finland, the Netherlands, Norway, etc. I'm from the USA. However, it's all in English, so does it count?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I listen to a lot of Japanese Music.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah... Mostly German music (Rammstein, KMFDM, Scooter, etc.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes (or Sometimes)
depending on mood.

I like Japanese pop & rap,
Korean pop & rap,
Mandarin pop & rap
new age music is cool too.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think I own any music from asian people



which is disappointing




I don't even know what they listen to.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

I listen to Japanese rock sometimes... to even Nordic death metal. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Olesya said:


> I enjoy Russian music, some American, German (LOVE RAMMSTEIN!) and some Romanian. But I am always open to new stuff that is interesting and catchy. :yes





Hallucinating Zebra said:


> I listen to quite a lot of Romanian music.


Thats interesting. What kind/genre of Romanian music?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love Edith Piaf and Juliette Greco. The French language and accent sounds even more beautiful when sung:











And Sigur Ros ('Hopelandic'):


----------

